# CITYCONOMY Service for your City - Lenkrad steuert ungewollt im Spiel



## kampfhase1991 (8. Februar 2016)

Hallöchen,

und zwar habe ich das Spiel CITYCONOMY Service for your City so sobald ich mein Lenkrad Logitech Driving Force GT anschließe und das spiel starte läuft der müllmann einfach alleine obwohl ich den Logitech Profiler habe, wie stelle ich das den ab das der Müllman nicht mehr alleine läuft bei ls15 und bei anderen spielen geht der lenkrad nur bei dem spiel nicht CITYCONOMY Serv...ice for your City da läuft der alleine der Müllmann.
 kann mir da mal einer helfen.


 MFG
 Markus


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2016)

Also, da musst du wohl leider das Lenkrad abstecken, wenn du das Spiel spielst. Kannst du es nicht vorne anstecken, so dass es keine Mühe macht, das Lenkrad nur dranzumachen, wenn du es wirklich brauchst? Oder kann man vlt am Lenkrad selbst auch das USB-Kabel abstecken?


Das einzige, was du vlt testen kannst, wäre, dass du mal nach neueren Treibern für Dein Mainboard schaust.


----------



## kampfhase1991 (8. Februar 2016)

Also alle Treibers sind neu drauf wenn ich das Lenkrad abschließe dann kann ich ja über tastertur spielen aber ich möchte über das Lenkrad spielen.


----------



## kampfhase1991 (8. Februar 2016)

Also Treibers sind alle neu drauf ich kann den Lenkrad abschließen dann kann ich ja über tastertur spielen aber ich möchte über das Lenkrad spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Februar 2016)

Ach so, du willst also das Lenkrad nutzen? Ist das Spiel denn dafür auch gedacht? Vielleicht musst du mal in den Steuerungsoptionen nachsehen und die Sachen neu belegen...?


----------



## kampfhase1991 (9. Februar 2016)

Die Firma Astragon hat gesagt mit Lenkrad kann man spielen und das Gaspedal und Bremse geht im spiel auch in der Steuerung.
nur das der Müllmann alleine läuft das ist das Problem.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Februar 2016)

Da weiß ich keinen Rat mehr. Hast du denn den Hersteller mal angeschrieben, ob das Problem bekannt ist?


----------

